# The Greatest Feats of Strength Ever...check out the videos!



## IRONbrother00 (Aug 4, 2010)

Greatest Strength Feats Strongest Men World Record Strongest Deadlift Squat Bench Press Snatch Power

I think it's Andy Bolton's 1003 pound deadlift...absolutely insane how that guy does that! What does everyone else think?


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2010)

Great videos.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are some strong dudes.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 5, 2010)

Pisarenko C&J'd almost as much as Taranenko weighing about 50 lbs. less: YouTube - ‪Pisarenko 265kg Varna 1984‬‎

Though I think pound for pound, Naim Suleymanoglu is the best strength athlete ever.


----------



## IRONbrother00 (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 6, 2010)

This has always been a favourite of mine:






YouTube Video











The clean is impressive, but not anything incredible by world standards, but he presses it so easily afterwards it shocks me every time. It almost looks faked he made it look so easy.


----------



## MDR (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow.  The press is phenomenal.  Had to watch it twice.  Very cool.


----------



## IRONbrother00 (Aug 12, 2010)

amazing press. good stuff.


----------



## suprfast (Aug 17, 2010)

Some of those were amazing, but the push ups.  I couldn't do it, but I am sure Junior could.  Crazy break dancer.  He does push ups toward the end, real easy too.
YouTube - World Wide Extreme Break Dance - B-boy Junior Best Video


----------



## Alex1981 (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome shit


----------



## Flathead (Aug 18, 2010)

Watching those videos gets me all fired up!!!


----------



## fufu (Aug 18, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Pisarenko C&J'd almost as much as Taranenko weighing about 50 lbs. less: YouTube - ‪Pisarenko 265kg Varna 1984‬‎
> 
> Though I think pound for pound, Naim Suleymanoglu is the best strength athlete ever.



Naim is definitely one of the best ever.

YouTube - Sports Legends PT 2


----------



## midwest216 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey forum, I know this isn't the thread to post this question or suggestion but I wanted to get a good response. Is there a thread dedicated to us "big guys"? Concerning weight training, aas, weight loss or gain issues, etc? I truly dont intend to offend anyone, but sometimes advice given to a guy 5 foot something 100 pounds whatever does me no good, or advice from someone in those perimeters. Big guys should receive advice and give advice to other big guys. Its not about causing an issue, just making situations more relatible. I'm 6'4" and 260+, and I think advice or concerns from guys similiar in size or larger would be more helpful. What are everyones opinions on that?


----------



## Flathead (Aug 18, 2010)

midwest216 said:


> Hey forum, I know this isn't the thread to post this question or suggestion but I wanted to get a good response. Is there a thread dedicated to us "big guys"? Concerning weight training, aas, weight loss or gain issues, etc? I truly dont intend to offend anyone, but sometimes advice given to a guy 5 foot something 100 pounds whatever does me no good, or advice from someone in those perimeters. Big guys should receive advice and give advice to other big guys. Its not about causing an issue, just making situations more relatible. I'm 6'4" and 260+, and I think advice or concerns from guys similiar in size or larger would be more helpful. What are everyones opinions on that?


 

I would reccomend putting up two new threads. One in the training area (where you need to post all your stats & current routine) & one in the Anabolic Zone ( where you need to post your proposed cycle & past experience).

You will get plenty of feeback as long as your forth coming on history/stats. There are plenty of big lunch money takers in here.

Flathead


----------

